# My first brisket. And it's 14#'s!!!!!! Help



## ekucolonel62 (Nov 29, 2012)

I plan on starting my brisket Friday night at midnight to hopefully have it ready by dinner on Saturday. For some reason the smallest brisket I could find was 14 pounds and with this being my first brisket smoke, I'm freakin out! I have a traeger ill tex elite so doing an all night smoke should not be too tough. I injected the brisket tonight with beef broth and put it back in the fridge. 

The part that worries me most is the cook time. Is it smart to smoke such a big brisket? Is it possible to chop it in half and only smoke half? If it takes an hour and a half per pound can I expect a 21 hr smoke? 

Needless to say, I need some advice and fast. 

Thanks for the help, 
Josh


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 29, 2012)

14lb is an average packer...I've passed several through the smoke in the 17-18lb range, and countless 15-16lbrs. Where I had to take a step back was when I read "injected". I don't inject intact whole muscle meats, because now you have a compromised muscle which should be handled and cooked in a manner so as to maintain the 40-140*/4-hr guideline for cooking (should pass from 40-140* internal temp, or, danger-zone as we call it, in 4 hours or less) for food safety purposes.

I've never used a pellet smoker, but chamber temps is chamber temp for the most part, where thermal convection efficiency can vary from one type of smoker to another. I would start your smoker @ 250-260* chamber/grate temp to help push that packer through the 40-140* temp a bit faster than normal and this should keep your danger-zone time under 4 hours. This will also cut down on overall cooking time as well, but you can drop back your chamber temps when you approach the 140* internal temp so temp rate climb isn't too fast when you get near the melting temp of connective tissues in the muscles (around 156-164*, if I recall correctly). This help the brisket to get more tender if it can ride longer in the mid-150 to mid 160* range.

Are you planning to slice the entire brisket, slice the flat and pull the point, or sliced flat and burnt ends from the point? Remember, if point/flat cuts are not separated before slicing, you will have slices with the grain on one (tougher chew) and across the grain (more tender) on the other muscle, unless you change direction of slices by 90* angle at some point. Point muscle grain runs across the thickest end of a whole brisket, while the flat muscle grain runs lengthwise on the thinnest end. The point and flat overlap each other about mid-length and taper to a very thin muscle section, while the opposing muscle gets progressively thicker.

For sliced flat, I take the flat to 180-190*, start probing for tenderness @ 180*, take higher if needed. Separate the point from the flat when the point reaches the mid 150's and cube for burnt ends, sauce lightly and return to the smoker on open grates for a couple more hours @ 225* until crispy on the outside...should have a relatively tender, popping chew in the center if cubed-up early enough (not too high of internal temp). For pulled point, take to 200* or a bit higher.

Don't forget to rest the slicing or pulling subject (after reaching finished temps) for a few hours wrapped in foil and towels to insulate for a slow cooling to redistribute the meat's juices.

_*EDIT:*_ forot to mention...cross-hatch score the fat cap after some light trimming of the tougher spots and corn...this will help to keep the brisket moist as it self-bastes from the rendering fat.

Come on back if I confused you or you're interested in more about pulled point, burnt ends, etc. Lots of posts on all of it if you know how to look...I have several brisket threads here as well and can link them if you like, or check my signature line.

1st briskets may seem overwhelming...don't fear the brisket, just give it it's due respect.

Eric


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think there's much else to say, Thanks Eric!


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 29, 2012)

id start it at 8pm large briskets like that i have noticed have very long stall times. If its done early you can wrap and put in a cooler. 14lbs at 1 1/2 hours per pound as a standerd average( mine have always gone longer) is 21 hours.If you start at midnight youl be eating around 10pm after the rest. If its done that quick.


----------



## philh (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I'm just old & slow, but I usually take around 2 hours per pound. I just got through with a 11.2 pound brisket tonight. It took about 25 hours. I put it on before dark yesterday & took it off tonight after dark..

I don't wrap & cook at a low temp. Usually around 225* smoker temp.. You can get it done faster if you wrap the brisket around the 160* internal temp mark.


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestion. I can't wait to get off work today and fire up the smoker.


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 30, 2012)

EKUColonel62 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestion. I can't wait to get off work today and fire up the smoker.


We'll be waiting!


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 30, 2012)

Good luck, my first brisket was 16 lbs!

Eric gave you great info to follow and like a couple others, I plan 2 hrs per lb. Having injected it, remember you have to get through the safety zone of 40* - 140* internal temperature in 4 hours and that could be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 30, 2012)

remember the pics


----------



## driedstick (Nov 30, 2012)

Good luck and remember 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun.


----------



## philh (Nov 30, 2012)

What he said..


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Nov 30, 2012)

image.jpg



__ ekucolonel62
__ Nov 30, 2012





Just threw the brisket on for the all night smoke. I prepared it with yellow mustard and my own rub.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 1, 2012)

image.jpg



__ ekucolonel62
__ Dec 1, 2012





Here we are at almost 12 hours in the smoker. The IT is at 195. It's finishing a lot sooner than I expected but that's ok it will be a good lunch instead of dinner. I'm goin to put it in the cooler until that point. Thanks for all the help. I'll try to post pics when I slice it.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 1, 2012)

Looks good....

It's hard to tell, but it looks like the point is missing???

I always have mixed feeling about the meat finishing early. On one hand don't have to stress if it will be done in time, but on the other hand now what do I do with it this early.......


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 1, 2012)

EKUColonel62 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pulling it in the cooler is a great way to hold it but you will loose the bark to the steam generated there.  Can you place it in a warming oven or a cooker set to very low (warming oven) temps instead?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but all you need to do is hold it so the internal temp doesn't drop below 140*.  In a cooker turned off that takes a LONG time, when it starts dropping you can turn it on at the lowest setting that keeps you out of the danger zone.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 1, 2012)

Bama BBQ said:


> Pulling it in the cooler is a great way to hold it but you will loose the bark to the steam generated there.  Can you place it in a warming oven or a cooker set to very low (warming oven) temps instead?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but all you need to do is hold it so the internal temp doesn't drop below 140*.  In a cooker turned off that takes a LONG time, when it starts dropping you can turn it on at the lowest setting that keeps you out of the danger zone.


Yes you can hold in an oven or even the smoker uncovered. However you run a chance of drying it out. If you need to hold it for a length of time you can place it back into the hot smoker for about 30 min to dry the bark a bit.... or use an oven to do the same...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 1, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Bama BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > Pulling it in the cooler is a great way to hold it but you will loose the bark to the steam generated there.  Can you place it in a warming oven or a cooker set to very low (warming oven) temps instead?  Correct me if I'm wrong, but all you need to do is hold it so the internal temp doesn't drop below 140*.  In a cooker turned off that takes a LONG time, when it starts dropping you can turn it on at the lowest setting that keeps you out of the danger zone.
> ...



That would be my plan as well...similar to a 3-2-1 for ribs...reset the bark, that is if you want a pronounced bark.

Hopefully, this brisket didn't cook too fast. Mine usually run over 2hs/lb unfoiled.. Looks GOOD from where I'm sittIng, though!!!!


Eric


----------



## ekucolonel62 (Dec 1, 2012)

image.jpg



__ ekucolonel62
__ Dec 1, 2012


















image.jpg



__ ekucolonel62
__ Dec 1, 2012





Turned out great. It was still really moist and yes I lost some bark but my hungry family didn't care lol. Thanks again for all the help


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 1, 2012)

AWESOME!!! Glad to hear it worked out!

Looks like some fine brisket. With this good of a first round, the rest will be a snap.


Eric


----------



## philh (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks like you nailed it.. Good looking brisket...


----------

